
Huawei Indictment [pdf] - enraged_camel
https://www.justice.gov/opa/press-release/file/1248961/download
======
excerionsforte
Wow, it is amazing how much allegations/evidence they compiled.

Huawei had a subsidiary in Iran called Skycom for which they sold off to
another entity and tried to lie about the ownership saying it was a partner.

Another case where they stole a company's source code for which they were sued
for and FutureWei attempted to remotely access routers that hosted the source
code in order to erase the code to destroy evidence. They then asserted that a
third party gave them the source code.

Sounds to me like Meng is going to get extradited.

------
enraged_camel
This is astonishing.

Huawei has/had an internal team that encouraged employees to conceal their
employment with the company and conduct corporate espionage on competitors.
They allegedly awarded bonuses to employees based on the value of the IP they
stole.

